# Swimming pool - just turn up, pay and swim in Dublin without being a member?



## Pegasus

Where can you just turn up, pay and swim in Dublin without being a member?


----------



## ciara_gmail

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

Are you on North/South side? If South Side, I use Templeogue College Swimming pool - pay as you go - 014901711.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

I think you can do the same in the Markowitz (sp?) Centre, Pearse St.


----------



## Pegasus

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

Thanks - northside.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

I'm pretty sure that you can also swim in [broken link removed] without being a member.


----------



## DirtyH2O

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

[broken link removed] - Glasnevin


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*



Pegasus said:


> Where can you just turn up, pay and swim in Dublin without being a member?


_ St. Vincent de Paul_ pool (not the _St. Vincent's_ one mentioned above) on the _Navan Road _near _Ashtown_.


----------



## Ceepee

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

Belvedere College, Denmark Street, Dublin 1.  €6 a go.


----------



## car

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

I use finglas regularly.  waters could be warmer but facilities are excellent.  5.50e for adult.  see timetables for finglas and others on the county council [broken link removed].  
Went last sunday with the 2 bairns, but left my shorts at home by accident, they sell accessories but were out of adult sizes, I ended up buying boys speedos as the kids would have had a nelly fit if we didnt go in for a swim,  There was overflow of the S&Cs.


----------



## Ciaran

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

The CRC in Clontarf - pool is a bit small but water is lovely and warm!


----------



## orka

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

Portmarnock Leisure Centre have public swimming times.


----------



## Satanta

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*



CCOVICH said:


> I think you can do the same in the Markowitz (sp?) Centre, Pearse St.


You certainly could up until a year ago, very good rates as well (altough that was with a student discount I believe the standard rate was quite good too).
As with most pools do check what times are (fully) open to the public. Even ones with no requirement for membership etc. may have prearranged classes (lessons, activities etc.) which mean times can be restrictive.


----------



## Lyndan

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

The Blue Pool in Monkstown!


----------



## Jools

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

Both Ballymun S.C and Northside S.C have Dublin City Council pools.  They were closed for refurbishment, but you could check with Dublin City Council whether the works have been completed.

Also, I think St. Pauls School in Raheny has public sessions.


----------



## Berni

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

St Pauls in Raheny is closed I believe - the site is being sold for development


----------



## ney001

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

Coolmine swimming pool, Dublin 15


----------



## justsally

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*



> The CRC in Clontarf - pool is a bit small but water is lovely and warm


 
The pool was closed for refurbishment - Has it been re-opened.


----------



## POC

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*

CRC pool will not reopen until after Christmas.


----------



## Gordanus

*Re: Swimming pool - pay and swim*



Satanta said:


> You certainly could up until a year ago, very good rates as well (altough that was with a student discount I believe the standard rate was quite good too).
> As with most pools do check what times are (fully) open to the public. Even ones with no requirement for membership etc. may have prearranged classes (lessons, activities etc.) which mean times can be restrictive.



I should hope so! This is a Corpo pool!


----------



## LIVERLIPS

Trinity sports and leisure complex in Donaghmede/Balgiffin is a public pool also


----------



## lissard

National Acquatic centre in Blanchardstown. 50 meter pool..


----------



## swimmy

Markievicz Leisure Centre €6 (peak time) inc dry sauna. [broken link removed]

Wed/Fri 6pm there's a waterpolo/masters practice that do around 3k in an hour. Just drop in, no forms, no fees other than pool entrance. 

Also, check out swimleinster.ie

Happy swimming!


----------

